
Seeking the Lost Art of Growing Old with Intention - nqureshi
https://www.outsideonline.com/2267886/last-naturalist
======
bkohlmann
I just returned from a Christmas weekend back in Minnesota - and saw my
beloved 93 year old great aunt and 86 year old grandfather. Both now live in
the same old persons home.

I left my visits to them saddened and somewhat depressed. These vibrant and
influential souls reduced to a small studio apartment to live out their days,
wracked with the infirmaties of old age. While old age is still a distant
horizon for me, I’m leery of what it means given how I see my relatives
living.

Yet, this article - and remembering the intentional lives my aunt and
grandfather lived - gave me a new, hopeful perspective.

Life doesn’t have to end when you start collecting your social security check.
You may finally have the freedom to realize your purpose on earth.

------
tony_cannistra
This is a great story about a great man, but the post title / url slug "The
Last Naturalist" really misses the point. Living close to nature is something
that we must bring to the fore for those of us who have lost it. We reach
universal ecological literacy not by suggesting that it's dead but by teaching
it, and living it.

~~~
dang
I'm not quite sure how that title made it in there (unless the submitter broke
the HN guidelines by editorializing) but we've restored the article's title
above.

